# Greetings from Sunny London, UK



## JunkMaster (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi all - long time reader, first-time poster.

Glad to be a part of this community. Thought I already joined here years ago but old email gone so here we are!


----------



## GdT (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi. I used to live in London but it was the big smoke, foggy Londin when I first moved there.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 24, 2018)

Greetings, Mr. London! Funny coincidence... your name and location.


----------



## JunkMaster (Aug 25, 2018)

@GdT - Still the same, just not as smokey or foggy for now!

@LamaRose - Yeah, London and junk go together very well...


----------

